# Hey whats your favorite poodle halloween costume?



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I agree...it is fun. Here are my poodles from over the years in costume. (I have a lot more photos...but all in albums). When my son was younger a poodle (in costume) always accompanied him trick or treating.

Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too! - truelovepoodles's Albums


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I just tried on some Halloween costumes tonight! Here they are!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Gigi will be one year old in 10 days, and for her birthday I'm getting her groomed and dyed a soft pink. So she will be cotton candy for Halloween. I'm just trying to figure out how to attach the paper cone to her head. LOL


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

It may be a bit cliche, But I want to get my toy a hot dog costume! He hates hats so I think it would work the best for him :act-up:​


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure what Cocoa will be, but my 7 year old daughter is going to be a pink poodle!


----------

